

The Tragedy of the Commons and naming systems - zdw
http://www.standalone-sysadmin.com/blog/2012/06/the-tragedy-of-the-commons-and-naming-systems/

======
gwillen
I have to agree with the old saw that says naming is one of the two most
difficult problems in computer science.

(The other one, of course, being cache invalidation and off-by-one errors.)

